

Assange beats sex abuse rap as deadline expires - kn9
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-33894757

======
dang
Please do not use HN submission titles to editorialize. The guidelines ask you
to use the original title unless it is misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
jrgnsd
The title doesn't match that of the article, and sounds somewhat biased?

